# Anyone know of a turkey based kibble?



## jewels (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a high quality turkey based kibble with no chicken. My dog doesn't tolerate chicken (or most other protein sources) but seems to do well on turkey based canned foods. Because of the expense of canned, I'd like to have a good kibble as an option to mix in, but it's hard to find something turkey based without chicken also in the ingredient list. Here's what I've been able to find online....

Nature's Variety Instinct Duck Meal and Turkey Meal (this one also has salmon meal and herring meal which I'm beginning to suspect might not be well tolerated by my dog based on his reaction to the different canned foods I've tried)

Blue Buffalo Blue Basics Turkey and Potato

Nutro Natural Choice Grain Free Natural Turkey Meal and Potato (this one has chicken fat and I don't know if that will bother him like chicken meat does)

Pinnacle Turkey and Potato Grain Free (this one has chicken fat too)

Petcurean Now! Grain Free Turkey w/Duck

Any ideas or opinions? Any other kibbles I'm leaving out? How would you rank these particular turkey based kibbles? Is "chicken fat" likely to cause a reaction in my dog if he doesn't tolerate chicken meat? He doesn't exhibit any true allergy symptoms... just chronic gas, which I've learned on this forum is likely a food "intolerance". Thanks for the help!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

There's Holistic Blend Grain Free; it's all turkey with no chicken (including chicken fat; they use sunflower oil instead). It's 38% protein, 18% fat, and 1.4% omega 3's, sort of like Orijen Adult. 

Deboned turkey meat, turkey meal, potato, sunflower oil, pea, salmon meal, flax meal, alfalfa, yeast culture, salmon oil, sweet potato, dried kelp, chicory root extract (fos), lecithin, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, pumpkin, cranberries, spinach, broccoli, green apple, blueberries, pears, bananas, rosemary extract, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika. Vitamins: choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, L-ascorbyl (source of vitamin C), inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement. Minerals: calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

http://www.holisticblend.com/en/food-formulas/dog-formulas/grain-free/ 

I think it's a great food, but not from a very well known brand; I just noticed it at the store a couple weeks ago when it went on sale. It's the last bag of kibble I bought and my dog did great on it. I'm still giving him a little dry food, but mostly canned; BTW the switch is going well overall :smile:. I dealt with some mushier stools at first, but he's now fine after some pumpkin.

Nutro Natural Choice (including grain-free) and BLUE Basics both seem to be low in meat content and I know most people do not really trust the Nutro Company with all its recalls and the undesirable ingredients it still uses (poultry fat, corn gluten, menadione, etc.). Other than that, it looks like a good list! I'm not really sure about the chicken fat, but I would avoid it just in case. I mean, dogs with yeast allergies have reactions even with yeast being so far down an ingredient list.


----------



## jewels (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I haven't heard of that one so I appreciate the info. Good to hear your dog's doing well on the canned diet. Mine is too as long as I stick with turkey. I keep trying other protein sources every once in a while to see if I can find something else he tolerates besides turkey. I thought he was good with fish, but I'm starting to rethink that. I haven't made my mind up on duck either. Duck is probably the second best option, but I think it still might give him some gas. I'm still playing with things to try and narrow things down a bit better. Feeding canned definitely makes that easier! I would just like to find a kibble that I can use in conjunction with canned, just to help with expense and convenience (like on trips when I don't want to deal with cleaning the canned food out of his beard after each meal... he is SO messy eating canned). I doubt I'll go back to kibble exclusively just because he is so happy eating canned. He was always a picky eater before and never cared much about his kibble. It seems cruel to take his eating joy away from him now!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

You could try By Nature Duck and Sweet pea, 1st two ingrediants are duck meal and turkey meal, it does have chicken fat, dont know if thats a problem.

Ingredients: Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Oats, Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Peas, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Also Fromm 4 Star Duck and Sweet Potato.
No turkey I'm afraid, but it does have chicken cartilage way down the list. Just thought it could be another option.

Ingredients:
Duck, Duck Meal, Pearled Barley, Sweet Potato, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, White Rice, Whole Dried Egg, Millet, Dried Tomato Pomace, Safflower Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Calorie Content:
kcal/gm: 3.968 | oz/cup: 3.3 | kcal/lb: 1,800 | kcal/cup: 370


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not sure if you have considered Honest Kitchen, but their Embark formula is turkey-based. You could also go with Preference and just add fresh turkey.


----------



## jewels (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will look at all of those. I'm hoping he will tolerate duck well. That would make things a lot easier!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The chicken fat in the Nutro Natural Choice Grain Free is unlikely to cause a reaction. You can call Nutro customer service 1-800-833-5330 for more details.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> The chicken fat in the Nutro Natural Choice Grain Free is unlikely to cause a reaction. You can call Nutro customer service 1-800-833-5330 for more details.


What makes you say that with such confidence that you would risk a dog's health over it?


----------

